# kann es nicht mehr lesen...



## Boken (25. Mai 2008)

wieso zur hölle nochmal wird eigentlich in fast jeden thread sowas reingeschrieben wie z.B:

"sinnloser thread!"
"was soll der thread?"
oder auch
"interessiert keinen!"

so langsam krieg ich dabei echt das kotzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Dazu ist ein forum doch da , um sachen zu diskutieren oder etwa nicht?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Man kann doch in einem Forum, ein Thema nehmen wozu man gerne Meinungen hören will
Aktuelles Beispiel:
"hassrasenthread!"

Also..... 

An die Leute die sowas schreiben:

"Verlasst doch einfach dieses Forum und lasst eure SINNLOSEN beiträge sein, schreibt doch halt nur was wenn ihr ne ordentliche Antwort drauf habt!!!" 

p.s: freu mich schon auf die "sinnlos" antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Céraa (25. Mai 2008)

ich hab kp, warum i-welche leute das machen....krass find ich dann noch, wenn i-wer sagt "was fürn kiddie bist du denn, dass du so nen dreck schreibst" oder sowas. weiß sicher jeder, was ich meine. da denke ich dann immer: hm...die person sollte mal über ihre reaktion nachdenken....is auch nich viel besser!
natürlich kann man sagen, dass man einen thread nicht gut findet, aber dann bitte mit begründung.
mfg
céraa


----------



## BloodyEyeX (25. Mai 2008)

bist doch selbst nicht besser  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gloiner (25. Mai 2008)

ganz ernst gemeint : intressiert doch keinen. beachte sowas einfach nicht.


----------



## Nekramcruun (25. Mai 2008)

jo denke ich auch....wenn euch ein thema nicht interessiert dann lest es nicht und spart euch die wayne und käse zum whine sprüche und wenn ihr schon sowas ablasst denkt euch wenigstens mal was neues aus....immer die selben langweiligen sprüche hier. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoryia (25. Mai 2008)

Vielleicht weil 80% der erstellten Threads exakt diesen Kriterien entsprechen?


----------



## Arkoras (25. Mai 2008)

sinnloser thread

wird wohl kaum wer beherzigen, viel eher wird der thread bald geschlossen...


----------



## Ronas (25. Mai 2008)

mache leute wollen durch sowas auch einfach versuchen kleine geschlechtsorgane zu kompensieren.
Wenn du so denkst kannst du über solche kommentare nurnoch lachen ^^


----------



## Tharion der Taure (25. Mai 2008)

>>>@TE: Ich stimme völlig mit dir überein. Spätestens nach dem 20. Beitrag in jedem Fred kommt mir die Galle hoch, weil ständig hirnloser Mist und Geflame losgelassen werden, das ist echt nicht schön im Buffed.de Forum. Deshalb schau ich nur ab und zu mal ins Forum, tut meinen Nerven nämlich nicht gerade gut.


----------



## bartman223 (25. Mai 2008)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> bist doch selbst nicht besser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


/signed


----------



## Oimdudla (25. Mai 2008)

SINNLOSER THREAD!
WAYNE!

/close plz


----------



## Dagonzo (25. Mai 2008)

Nun ja es gibt viele sinnlose Threads. Und manche regen mich halt auch auf. Inbesondere dann, wenn innerhalb kürzester Zeit mehrfach die gleichen Sachen gefragt werden, anstatt die Sufu zu nutzen, weshalb auch viele geschlossen werden. 
Oder solche Threads wie: Mein Server ist down, wie ist es bei euch, oder ich kann die Webseite nicht aufrufen, habt ihr das gleiche Problem? Oder irgend welche sinnlosen Threads, wo schon geschrieben wird, das diese nur aus Langweile eröffnet wurden. Ja solche Sachen halt. 
Ich würde mich nie über interessante Sachen aufregen oder Dinge die schon ewig nicht mehr gefragt wurden. Ich denke da geht es vielen so wie mir. Klar ist das eine Webseite zum diskutieren, aber aus oben genannten Gründen leidet auch die Übersicht in einem Forum.


----------



## Andwari90 (25. Mai 2008)

weil das die WoW-Community ist?
sowas gab es schon immer.. einfach solche leute ignorieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahramanyu (25. Mai 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Vielleicht weil 80% der erstellten Threads exakt diesen Kriterien entsprechen?


Leider ja. Man bräuchte noch einmal mindestens 5-6 weitere Moderatoren, um gegen solche Kommentare vorzugehen. 

Es gilt dennoch: Wer den Moderatoren dadurch auffällt, dass er ausschließlich solche Beiträge verfasst und / oder dabei noch beleidigend wird, der erhält auch seine Verwarnung. Jeder eurer Reports hilft unheimlich, solche Leute in die Schranken zu weisen.


----------



## Mikaster (25. Mai 2008)

mimimimi 
was soll der thread?
meine familie besucht mich immer um whinenachten
heul doch!

/ironie off  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

sry aber du musst dich mit sowas leider abfinden, denn die meisten leute haben keine ahnung, aber ne meinung
oder denken je höher ihr post-count desto größer ihr hirn/genital  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoryia (25. Mai 2008)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Leider ja. Man bräuchte noch einmal mindestens 5-6 weitere Moderatoren, um gegen solche Kommentare vorzugehen.
> 
> Es gilt dennoch: Wer den Moderatoren dadurch auffällt, dass er ausschließlich solche Beiträge verfasst und / oder dabei noch beleidigend wird, der erhält auch seine Verwarnung. Jeder eurer Reports hilft unheimlich, solche Leute in die Schranken zu weisen.


Ich stell mich gern zur Verfügung, allein durch den Zeitunterschied und meinen Online Zeiten könnte ich da sein, wenn die meisten von euch noch Schlafen oder WE haben. Manchmal, vor allem grad am WE wenn die Spammer wieder Hochkonjunktur haben fällt auf, das auch Reportete Threads gut und gerne 4-5 Stunden stehen.
Aber wer will da einen Vorwurf machen, Mods sind auch nur Menschen, und WE ist heilig.


----------



## Ahramanyu (25. Mai 2008)

Moderatoren werden ausschließlich dann eingestellt, wenn der Community-Manager es für nötig hält. Es werden wahrscheinlich sowieso noch Posten vergeben werden müssen, da das Forum täglich wächst und auch neue Unterforen dazukommen. Ob, wann und an wen diese Posten vergeben werden, liegt ausschließlich in der Hand von ZAM. Wir Moderatoren machen jediglich Vorschläge, wenn uns in den Bereichen, für welche Moderatoren gesucht werden, einige User als besonders kompetent auffallen.

Aber alleinig für die "Wayne"-Beiträge Moderatoren einzustellen... nunja, dazu kann ich höchstens meine persönliche Meinung abgeben, nicht die vom Moderatorenteam.


----------



## Thoryia (25. Mai 2008)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Moderatoren werden ausschließlich dann eingestellt, wenn der Community-Manager es für nötig hält. Es werden wahrscheinlich sowieso noch Posten vergeben werden müssen, da das Forum täglich wächst und auch neue Unterforen dazukommen. Ob, wann und an wen diese Posten vergeben werden, liegt ausschließlich in der Hand von ZAM. Wir Moderatoren machen jediglich Vorschläge, wenn uns in den Bereichen, für welche Moderatoren gesucht werden, einige User als besonders kompetent auffallen.
> 
> Aber alleinig für die "Wayne"-Beiträge Moderatoren einzustellen... nunja, dazu kann ich höchstens meine persönliche Meinung abgeben, nicht die vom Moderatorenteam.


Dann empfehle ich dafür einen Wayne, Mimimi, Vote for Close Forenbot zu erstellen, der automatisiert solche Beiträge findet und schliesst sowie die Ersteller Kickt/Bannt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (25. Mai 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Dann empfehle ich dafür einen Wayne, Mimimi, Vote for Close Forenbot zu erstellen, der automatisiert solche Beiträge findet und schliesst sowie die Ersteller Kickt/Bannt!


Was denn jetzt, kicken oder bannen? 

Einen Wayne/Mimimi/Whine Mod einzustellen halte ich für eine nicht so gute Idee, da das die meisten Mods schon so mitmachen und der Job so langweilig wäre, dass er nach ein paar Tagen wieder zu vergeben wäre...


----------



## Nalumis (26. Mai 2008)

Man könnte solche Postings auch einfach löschen. So würden auch nicht mehr so viele Leser vergrault werden, wenn sie sich solche überflüssigen Antworten nicht mehr antun müssten. Qualität > Quantität.

Eine Moderation in Form von gutem Zureden halte ich für zu aufwändig und wird bei vielen sowieso nicht funktionieren, weil die Fähigkeit, sich in andere Leute hineinzuversetzen, bei solchen Postern (noch?) fehlt.

Ich habe viele Mitspieler, die mir erzählt haben, dass sie hier nicht mehr lesen, weil zu viele Sinnlospostings (und damit sind nur selten die ersten Postings in einem Thread gemeint) den Blick auf das Wesentliche versperren. Und ich zähle mich mehr und mehr auch dazu.


----------



## nalcarya (26. Mai 2008)

Nalumis schrieb:


> Ich habe viele Mitspieler, die mir erzählt haben, dass sie hier nicht mehr lesen, weil zu viele Sinnlospostings (und damit sind nur selten die ersten Postings in einem Thread gemeint) den Blick auf das Wesentliche versperren. Und ich zähle mich mehr und mehr auch dazu.


Das kann ich aber sowas von unterschreiben. Anfangs hab ich hier noch wirklich viel reingeschaut, aber es passiert täglich dass ein eigentlich interessanter Thread eröffnet und dann inerhelb einer Stunde o.ä. so mit sinnlosen Postings überfüllt wird dass er 5-8 Seiten hat. 
Die Diskussion die daraus hätte entstehen können leibt dabei natürlich meist auf der Strecke :/

Ich bemüh mich bei Fällen wo's mir frühzeitig auffällt den Reportknopf zu nutzen, aber ganz ehrlich? Mittlerweile mach ich meistens einfach die Seite zu und schau nicht wieder rein ins Thema.


----------



## Theroas (27. Mai 2008)

Die Menge der Sinnlos-Posts steigt ganz eindeutig mit der Menge der Sinnlos-Threads.
Es gibt gewissen "Inhalt" der in den heiligen Hallen des buffed einfach schon bis zur
Hirnblutung seziert wurde:

Ich füge zu Dagonzos Aufzählung noch hinzu:

- PvP Konflikte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
- alles was im entferntesten mit Klassen zu tun hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
- "Läuft auf dem PC auch WoW?"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
- meine Meinung ist viel besser als deine  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
- mein Geschmack ist viel besser als deiner  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
- mein PC ist viel besser als deiner  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
- ich bin viel besser als ihr alle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
- bewerte die Buchstabensuppe des Posters über dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und neuerdings auch AoC vs. WoW.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

80% alles geposteten Inhalts ist ein alter Hut. Zusammen mit Forenusern die sich
einfach produzieren MÜSSEN führen diese 80% dann eben zu viel blabla.


----------



## Theroas (27. Mai 2008)

Da bin ich auf ein sehr schönes Beispiel gestoßen:


Chregi schrieb:


> Naja wieder mal ne Tolle umfrage von mir xD!
> 
> Behaltet eue Flames!! Sufu is mir egal!
> 
> ...


(Im WoW Allgemein - 9x eröffnet dank Verzögerung)

Sinnfrei, plump und schon 50 mal da gewesen. Fördert Spam und das überall.


----------



## Dalmus (27. Mai 2008)

Wir haben derzeit in WoW einen kleinen Content-Stillstand.
Mit 2.4 kam die neue Insel dazu, aber auch die hat nicht unbedingt für sonderlich viele neue interessante Diskussionen gesorgt.
Da halte ich es nicht für verwunderlich, daß es im WoW-Forum derzeit auch nur noch wenige interessante Themen zu bereden gibt.
Ich glaube (und ich glaube das habe ich an anderer Stelle so auch schonmal erwähnt), daß es früher genausoviele weniger interessante Threads gab, die allerdings nicht so sehr aufgefallen sind wie im Moment, was aber am Mangel an interessanten Themen liegt.

Das erinnert mich an ein Buch das glaube ich "Der Hund der Eier legt" oder ähnlich heißt. 
Da geht's um Statistik und wie man sie auslegen kann. Der Titel rührt daher, daß auf einem Tisch Würste und Eier liegen und nachdem der Hund da gewesen ist prozentual die Anzahl der Eier in Relation zu den Würstchen gestiegen ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe, daß sich das Ganze wieder etwas reguliert sobald das neue Addon in greifbahre Nähe rückt...


----------

